# Election vs. Free Will



## William Price (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my newest article about the truth of unconditional election versus free will. I hope it shows a right spirit and speaks the unadulterated truth about this issue.

Election vs. Free Will « Commandments and Judgment Ministries

Please let me know what you think of this article. Thank you.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 15, 2010)

Strong. To the point. If Arminians read it you should be getting some fiery feedback.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 15, 2010)

If man is free, then God is not!


----------



## coramdeo (Jun 15, 2010)

Amen


----------

